# Australian Address on Indian passport.



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys,
I will be applying for a new passport sometime next year.

From what I gather, applicants need to provide proof of Australian residency, address etc. when applying for a fresh passport. Also, the Australian address will be printed on the new passport.

I do not intend to purchase a house as early as next year. Additionally, there is a possibility that I may change my Australian address a few times within the next 10 year period. I dislike moving but, sometimes the situation may requiring me to move.

Is it mandatory to keep changing the Australian address on the Indian passport every time I move?

Anyone face a similar situation?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

It is not mandatory to change the address on Indian passport everytime you move.

Also, last time I renewed my passport from Indian Embassy NYC, their website also mentioned that only USA address will be printed. I sent a cover letter explaining that I am here on a work visa and might move back, so please print my Indian permanent address. They accepted my request and printed my Indian home address. Its worth a shot.




whatdoumean said:


> Guys,
> I will be applying for a new passport sometime next year.
> 
> From what I gather, applicants need to provide proof of Australian residency, address etc. when applying for a fresh passport. Also, the Australian address will be printed on the new passport.
> ...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> It is not mandatory to change the address on Indian passport everytime you move.
> 
> Also, last time I renewed my passport from Indian Embassy NYC, their website also mentioned that only USA address will be printed. I sent a cover letter explaining that I am here on a work visa and might move back, so please print my Indian permanent address. They accepted my request and printed my Indian home address. Its worth a shot.


Good to know... it's a pain dealing with the Indian passport folks anywhere...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Well most of the time its true but the experience i shared was positive... for a change !!!



whatdoumean said:


> Good to know... it's a pain dealing with the Indian passport folks anywhere...


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I renewed my passport in NY in Oct 2011 and had no issues getting my Indian address printed on the back. If I recall correctly, the form had an option for the permanent address and that was what was printed.

Talking about it being painful dealing with Indian passport folks, while my experience in NY was extremely smooth (got my passport in a week), it was painful in Mumbai... wasted my entire day at the PSK and even though my passport had 8.5 years validity (I was getting a new picture and my wife's name added), they had me undergo police verification first. Why? The idiot at the final counter (zone C) told me because I had last got it renewed outside India and that they would follow the rules of that country. LOL at these morons!! Hopefully if things work out fine in Australia, that would be my last Indian passport.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

It was changed sometime late 2012/early 2013. Now they have instructions that USA address will be printed. 

Quoting the Passport Renewal page of the agency handling these kind of applications for Indian Embassy in USA:

"Re-issued/New passport would bear your current USA address for which satisfactory verifiable documentary proof is submitted by you."

BLS Inernational Services Ltd->



rahulreshu said:


> I renewed my passport in NY in Oct 2011 and had no issues getting my Indian address printed on the back. If I recall correctly, the form had an option for the permanent address and that was what was printed.
> .


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> It was changed sometime late 2012/early 2013. Now they have instructions that USA address will be printed.
> 
> Quoting the Passport Renewal page of the agency handling these kind of applications for Indian Embassy in USA:
> 
> ...


I see that you now pay more than double the price too -- I paid a total of $40 I believe. Now it seems like you pay $91.20 :tsk::tsk:


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, now only the US address will be printed. I think, till date, I have never had any use for the address printed on my passport.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i renewed my Indian passport from London. They just copy paste my Indian address from old passport to new. They did not put any my UK address on my passport except place of issue London


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, and they now charge "Indian Community Welfare Fund" as well, lol.
We all know whose welfare.




rahulreshu said:


> I see that you now pay more than double the price too -- I paid a total of $40 I believe. Now it seems like you pay $91.20 :tsk::tsk:


----------

